# Roudybush pellets and F040 fight cage sale



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone that feeds Roudybush pellets, great sale see link, 47% off on 44 oz size:yes:
https://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+5911+8376&pcatid=8376&r=20

also great price today on the F040 flight cage on Amazon :2thumbs:
https://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Produ...ucts+wrought+iron+flight+cage+with+stand+f040


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for that info :thumbsup:. Those certainly are great prices!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great information!

Thanks for sharing this with the members, Cody!*


----------

